
Models for adaptive arithmetic coding - mnem
https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2015/05/26/models-for-adaptive-arithmetic-coding/
======
derf_
This is also essentially what we do in Daala, as proposed here back in 2012:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-terriberry-
codingtools-02#...](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-terriberry-
codingtools-02#section-2)

The only difference is we don't use rANS (which didn't exist when we started),
we use a different arithmetic coding technique that does not require
divisions, that also handles probabilities that don't sum to a power of two,
so even the traditional frequency count style of models work fine.

Glad to see others are recognizing that this is a good idea.

